# iPad et abonnement



## davegahan06 (20 Avril 2010)

Une question simple (mais à laquelle personne n'a pu me répondre clairement) :

Je souhaite un iPad mais je me refuse à payer un abonnement supplémentaire à 30 euros/mois.

Du coup, si je mise sur un iPad UNIQUEMENT wifi, je n'aurai bien sûr aucun abonnement à payer ?

Enfin, pour les prix, d'après les infos disponibles, il faut compter combien pour un iPad wifi ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Le site Apple donne le prix des iPads Wifi:
- $500 pour 16Go
- $600 pour 32Go
- $700 pour 64Go
Et on peut s'attendre à une conversion $1 = 1&#8364; quand ça arrivera chez nous.

Mais les prix et les modèles pourraient évoluer avant qu'ils soient disponibles dans nos magasins (l'année prochaine ?).


----------



## davegahan06 (20 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le site Apple donne le prix des iPads Wifi:
> - $500 pour 16Go
> ...



Ok merci !

Et si je prends un iPad uniquement wifi, je n'aurai pas d'abonnement à payer ?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Même si les FAI et les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile proposent maintenant des accès à Internet en Wifi nécessitant un abonnement, ce moyen de connexion n'est pas nécessairement commercial et encore moins payant.

On peut toujours se servir du réseau Wifi de son domicile ou de son bureau (Airport, box ou autre), ou profiter des hot-spots publics qui sont disponibles dans certaines villes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

Je viens de lire une information selon laquelle liPad serait soumis à la redevance sur la copie privée. Il faudra donc peut-être prévoir, en France, un prix un peu plus élevé que celui auquel on aurait pu s'attendre.


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Même si les FAI et les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile proposent maintenant des accès à Internet en Wifi nécessitant un abonnement, ce moyen de connexion n'est pas nécessairement commercial et encore moins payant.
> 
> On peut toujours se servir du réseau Wifi de son domicile ou de son bureau (Airport, box ou autre), ou profiter des hot-spots publics qui sont disponibles dans certaines villes.
> 
> ...




Oui je pensais d'ailleurs me connecter par wifi sur ma connexion personnelle. Et au bureau, sur le wifi professionnel. + les hotspot "publics". Du coup, je ne vois aucune raison de choisir le modèle avec la 3G pour payer 30 euros d'abonnement supplémentaire ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

La seule raison valable de prendre la 3G serait de vouloir se connecter durant des déplacements. Sinon ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup.

De plus, certains abonnements à Internet (Free, Neuf/SFR) permettent d'ailleurs de plus en plus de se connecter en Wifi sans surcoût lorsqu'on voyage, grâce au partage public des bornes personnelles des abonnés.


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La seule raison valable de prendre la 3G serait de vouloir se connecter durant des déplacements. Sinon ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup.




Oui il me semble... Du coup, je pense opter pour un modèle uniquement Wifi...

En revanche, c'est toujours aussi nébuleux sur "qui vendra les iPad en France", à part les opérateurs de téléphonie ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Le modèle Wifi n'a aucune raison d'être vendu par les opérateurs de téléphonie.

Je pense qu'on le trouvera aux mêmes endroits que la majorité des appareils Apple (Macs, iPods, etc.), dans les Apple Stores et les grands magasins.


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le modèle Wifi n'a aucune raison d'être vendu par les opérateurs de téléphonie.
> 
> Je pense qu'on le trouvera aux mêmes endroits que la majorité des appareils Apple (Macs, iPods, etc.), dans les Apple Stores et les grands magasins.




A titre d'info, tu vas opter pour quel modèle ?

J'ai une hésitation sur 16, 32 ou 64 Go...


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> A titre d'info, tu vas opter pour quel modèle ?


En ce qui me concerne, aucun.

Ce type d'appareil ne correspond pas à mes besoins.

En terme de mobilité, des appareils spécialisés, plus petits, plus légers, disposant d'une plus grande autonomie et présentant moins de fonctionnalités me conviennent bien mieux.

Et pour les applications fixes, plus conséquentes, il me faut un véritable ordinateur, doté d'une bonne puissance et d'un large affichage... et qui ne soit pas limité en terme de logithèque et de moyens de développement.


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, aucun.
> 
> Ce type d'appareil ne correspond pas à mes besoins.
> 
> ...



En effet. 

Du coup, j'imagine que dans le cadre d'une utilisation nomade pour de l'Internet et regarder quelques films, il faudrait idéalement que j'opte pour la version 64 Go ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Tout dépend de l'usage prévu des moyens de stockage.

Si l'iPad est utilisé pour visionner directement des vidéos depuis Internet ou un site personnel (éventuellement en local depuis son ordinateur, son Media Center ou son disque réseau), les 16Go seront très largement suffisants.


En revanche s'il sert à transporter des vidéos afin de les visionner en dehors de toute connexion, il faudra envisager de s'équiper d'une capacité adaptée au maximum prévu.

En prenant comme base de calcul 5 à 6 Mbit/s pour obtenir de la vidéo en haute définition sur l'écran de l'iPad _(source: Apple, format H.264)_, le choix de 16Go supplémentaires permettrait de transporter 6 ou 7 heures en plus.

Je ne m'avancerais pas trop en affirmant que le modèle de base (16Go) doit déjà pouvoir stocker un ou deux longs métrages dans ces conditions.

_NB: Je ne parle que de la vidéo, car en comparaison, la musique, les photos et les textes occupent, de loin, un volume beaucoup moins important._


Je pense donc que pour l'Internet et un usage nomade pas trop long, le modèle de base à 16Go pourrait suffire dans la majorité des cas.


----------



## davegahan06 (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'usage prévu des moyens de stockage.
> 
> Si l'iPad est utilisé pour visionner directement des vidéos depuis Internet ou un site personnel (éventuellement en local depuis son ordinateur, son Media Center ou son disque réseau), les 16Go seront très largement suffisants.
> 
> ...



Très intéressant ! Ce qui signifie que si je souhaite stocker quelques DVD sur mon iPad, peux-tu me dire combien au maxi je pourrai en mettre ? (environ)

J'imagine que si je stocke des Blu Ray, chaque films sera + lourd ? Du coup, je serai limité à combien en stockage sur l'iPad ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Chercher à stocker directement un DVD sur l'iPad serait peu rentable.

En effet, si un DVD standard (basse définition) demande 2,2Go par heure de vidéo (soit 7 heures sur 16Go), un disque Blue-Ray nécessite près de 6 fois plus de place. Il serait donc préférable de réencoder les vidéos au moment de les stocker sur l'iPad. D'ailleurs on pourrait y être tout simplement contraint du fait de l'absence d'un lecteur adéquat pour ces formats.

Toutefois, l'enregistrement de DVD pose un gros problème légal, puisqu'il n'est pas prévu qu'ils puissent être copiés, et que les moyens de contournement des moyens de protection sont maintenant clairement délictueux.

Il va donc se poser la question du moyen de transférer ses propres vidéos sur l'iPad de sorte qu'elles puissent y être visualisées. Si tout a été prévu pour les vidéos achetées sur iTunes Store, en revanche pour les vidéos personnelles ça reste encore pour moi un mystère...


----------

